# Routers information Please



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi you all, I would like to find a router with no speed control on it that is like the Porter Cable 892 or the Dewalt 611. I want to put a speed controller on it. I'm thinking that there would be better control with the Speed Controller then a Factory installed controller. I would appreciate any opinion on this as I don't know if a separate controller is better or not?? Thanks, Art


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Atom said:


> Hi you all, I would like to find a router with no speed control on it that is like the Porter Cable 892 or the Dewalt 611. I want to put a speed controller on it. I'm thinking that there would be better control with the Speed Controller then a Factory installed controller. I would appreciate any opinion on this as I don't know if a separate controller is better or not?? Thanks, Art


good luck with that...
you haven't driven a Bosch then...


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Leave the electronics to the original designers, they have the upper hand on voltage control, soft-start and VFD's on a single chip. A HF speed controller is a rheostat or a triac and since they designed the other circuitry then they are probably best at the rest.

Baker


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rwbaker said:


> Leave the electronics to the original designers, they have the upper hand on voltage control, soft-start and VFD's on a single chip. A HF speed controller is a rheostat or a triac and since they designed the other circuitry then they are probably best at the rest.
> 
> Baker


some external motor controllers are not good for the health of the tool...
the problem is figure out which work and which kill...


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have a single speed router and want to use it on a CNC machine, then look into the SuperPID speed control. Google is your friend. Vhipe.com sells them.


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

You also have to careful to not overheat the motor with too low a speed

Jeff


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

I thank you all for the info. I did a search on speed controllers for Routers and from what I read that the router must have no speed controller on it to use a Speed controller and I think it stated that the router had to be a brush type motor. 

I have a ornamental lathe that I built and I have DC motors on it with a speed controller board. The speed controller allows me to slow the speed down for the motors. I also have a speed control on the feed of the carriage. Using the two controllers allows me to have the right combination of speed and feed to prevent burning the wood and cutter. This is why I was looking for a Router without a speed controller on it. I do get your points on the subject and I do thank you all for that. I do know that the DC Motors run cool at most any speeds and the routers are usually AC and they could get hot and shorten the life of the router or burn up. Thanks again, Art


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not fair to leave out pertinent information before we (I mean I make a fool of my self - wife says I do not need help in this department.

May you armatures run cool - Baker


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Specify a Bosch 1617 motor, NOT the 1617EVS. These are readily available and industrial quality.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Mike, That is the info I was looking for. Is there any other routers that are used for CNC Routers that are like the Bosch 1617 that you know of ( Porter Cable, Dewalt, etc.)?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The Porter Cable 7519 is a single speed router. It is the same as the 7518 and that one is a real workhorse


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The big PC routers will not fit most home CNC machines, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks fixtureman, If and when I buy my CNC Router, I think this is the one I would buy. I just hope at that cost( $350.00 ) it don't burn up with a Speed Controller. Also I hope there is a Router bracket for it as Mike stated. Art


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have both the PC 7518 and 7519 router motors. Made a custom bracket to mount them in the Techno DaVinci CNC. Probably over kill but I was unsure of the spindle bearings holding up to the CNC using the 690 motors. Both 7500 series have the soft start. Not sure how the external speed controllers will work with soft start.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

JT, Thanks for that info. The controller could make a difference with the soft start. I would have to call the manufacture on that unless someone out there would know if it will work or not. After making your custom bracket, is the 7519 router working OK with your CNC setup? Art


----------

